# Listen guys…. Its a work



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just watch that match again last night

Punk & FTR will at some point cost the Elite something

my prediction? After punk was injured again, and likely one of the elite as well after the trios match, this was an audible in order to get into the Elite v Punkers program that was always planned

they just didn’t plan that it had to start with ‘suspensions’

its a work….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595600313805049856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595673020118581248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595663064048836608

discuss how you would like to see this work play out, and tell us how bad you feel that you got worked?

i feel 50% bad, because i doubted that it was a work… but i should never have doubted the genius of the elite

discussss


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just watch that match again last night


again?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I guess I got worked, bro.


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

There's no way they could be this stupid.

The black eye this has given AEW will take at least a year to recover from.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> again?


yes, its homework


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Imagine watching this company if you weren't terminally online.

Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Imagine watching this company if you weren't terminally online.
> 
> Fucking embarrassing.


wait, its embarrassing being terminally online?

or if you weren’t watching this company?

or if you imagine?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just watch that match again last night


Why? We’re gonna have to endure it 5 more times anyways.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wait, its embarrassing being terminally online?
> 
> or if you weren’t watching this company?
> 
> or if you imagine?


Fuck off or I'll bite you.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

It’s not a work. The elite are just petty children. Really hope I’m wrong as I love cm punk and want him back


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Imagine a work that involves a WORLD CHAMPION shitting on the product on the air in front of the owner, and then make up a backstage fight where someone gets bit, no one gets over here.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CM Dunk05 said:


> It’s not a work. The elite are just petty children. Really hope I’m wrong as I love cm punk and want him back



It’d look bad if isn’t. You run afoul of Khan or the EVPs and you could be mercilessly trashed on TV and PPV while still employed by the company. Not exactly a good look for possible free agents.




reyfan said:


> Imagine a work that involves a WORLD CHAMPION shitting on the product on the air in front of the owner, and then make up a backstage fight where someone gets bit, no one gets over here.




AEW’s currently world champion shat on the product, the owner, and has said he can’t wait to go to WWE. 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just watch that match again last night
> 
> Punk & FTR will at some point cost the Elite something
> 
> ...


IF I got worked, I don’t feel bad at all. I have kept open the possibility of a work occurring, but more importantly, I’m here to be worked.

Hats off to all involved IF this is the case, especially Punk. This would be his magnum opus. All of those that cry about The Elite need to also tip the cap to them for pulling off the best work in 26 years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> IF I got worked, I don’t feel bad at all. I have kept open the possibility of a work occurring, but more importantly, I’m here to be worked.
> 
> Hats off to all involved IF this is the case, especially Punk. This would be his magnum opus. All of those that cry about The Elite need to also tip the cap to them for pulling off the best work in 26 years.


punk still bitch-made though, no matter what xD


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> AEW’s currently world champion shat on the product, the owner, and has said he can’t wait to go to WWE. 😂


He's always said his goal was to be in WWE, it's just a heel move mentioning it because it upsets the AEW marks that AEW is still number 2 or 3 promotion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> punk still bitch-made though, no matter what xD


He’s forever bitch-made for this one. Even if it is a work, fuck him. He on my Hogan shit list til death. I got worked, bro. Lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just watch that match again last night
> 
> Punk & FTR will at some point cost the Elite something
> 
> ...


I was one of those people who said it was a work and people thought I was stupid, etc.

I expect everyone to bow at the feet of those of us who called it from day 1 when punk’s music hits in 2023.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I'm always amazed how people today look back on wrestling fans from decades ago and ask, "How could they not see this was all a work?" Then turn around and in current day say, "Everything is a work." when it clearly isn't.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

You really think Jericho would let Tony bring Punk back? He won’t let his puppy make the same mistake twice.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Doesn't really tell us anything that we didn't already know.
Omega is telling people to stop talking about Punk, while he and the Bucks continue to reference Punk in mocking, snide ways.

From the start of this, I said that Punk was 100% wrong to air his grievances the way that he did. Doing it in public, making a mockery of Khan and drawing all of the wrong type of attention on the company was beyond unprofessional. It was embarassing.

But - Punk's grievances were totally justified. He called The Elite children. This petty behaviour from them only backs up his assertion.

Maybe I'm wrong, and this idiotic behaviour from The Elite is actually part of a big plan to bring Punk back in when he's healed. But if that is the case, I can see absolutely no way that this was a work from the start. If Punk returns, it will only be because they decided to shake hands after the fact and make an angle out of the embarrassment ... probably hoping that people would end up thinking that the bunch of them weren't actually childish and stupid enough to badmouth each other on record and then have a playground fight like 11 year olds in the back.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Ok so let's look at the evidence: Ace Steel actually got fired, stories leaked that said the Elite hurt Punk's dog thus painting them the actual people not the characters as animal abusers, Adam Page was verbally buried by Punk but has never once mentioned or even alluded to Punk since, Colt Cabana came back from the dead the second Punk was gone, the Elite were stripped of their titles and it was never acknowledged why on tv, Punk was stripped of his title and it was never acknowledged on tv, MJF's big return was immediately overshadowed by the fall out.

All that was done...on purpose to...?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Ok so let's look at the evidence: Ace Steel actually got fired, stories leaked that said the Elite hurt Punk's dog thus painting them the actual people not the characters as animal abusers, Adam Page was verbally buried by Punk but has never once mentioned or even alluded to Punk since, Colt Cabana came back from the dead the second Punk was gone, the Elite were stripped of their titles and it was never acknowledged why on tv, Punk was stripped of his title and it was never acknowledged on tv, MJF's big return was immediately overshadowed by the fall out.
> 
> All that was done...on purpose to...?


pull off the work of the century


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, let’s be clear though. Them turning this into an angle, doesn’t mean that it was a work at the start. It obviously wasn’t. No one, not even TK/AEW would be so irresponsible as to put a black mark on their business that way, intentionally. Not to mention all the people that commented on this in one way or another..


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> Well, let’s be clear though. Then turning this into an angle, doesn’t mean that it was a work at the start. It obviously wasn’t. No one, not even TK/AEW would be so irresponsible as to put a black mark on their business that way, intentionally. Not to mention all the people that commented on this in one way or another..


Exactly it's like thinking Bret Hart eventually going back to WWE means the Montreal Screwjob was a work. It couldn't be any more obvious this whole ordeal was real at first, if everybody involved makes amends with each other and Punk comes back that doesn't change the fact it was a shoot to start with.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> All that was done...on purpose to...?



Like Mussolini… and Kennedy…


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

It's a shoot turning into a work

What happened during All Out weekend was probably real. Then as the real heat dissipated they realised what is laying on the table.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it wasn't a work but it is now


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RuthlessAttitude said:


> It's a shoot turning into a work
> 
> What happened during All Out weekend was probably real. Then as the real heat dissipated they realised what is laying on the table.


Exactly.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pull off the work of the century


Tony is a huge fucking mark, he wanted his own Montreal Screwjob type of story where people talk about it for a long time.

One of the first fake ass looking things I saw was at the scrum, that security guard who ran off Lmfao, weird camera angle that just happened to focus on him and we see him split.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> Tony is a huge fucking mark, he wanted his own Montreal Screwjob type of story where people talk about it for a long time.
> 
> One of the first fake ass looking things I saw was at the scrum, that security guard who ran off Lmfao, weird camera angle that just happened to focus on him and we see him split.


yup, and the whole Jericho ‘shit just went down boss’ BS xD


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Eastwood said:


> Tony is a huge fucking mark, he wanted his own Montreal Screwjob type of story where people talk about it for a long time.
> 
> One of the first fake ass looking things I saw was at the scrum, that security guard who ran off Lmfao, weird camera angle that just happened to focus on him and we see him split.


It wasn't a weird angle...

Every media organisation set up their own camera, there were a million angles.

But acknowledging that would require acknowledging reality, which is a step too far aye.

Also, if you think this was 100% a work the entire time, you must think Tony Khan is the dumbest person on earth with the amount of money he's cost himself by not taking commercial advantage of the situation.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Art Vandaley said:


> It wasn't a weird angle...
> 
> Every media organisation set up their own camera, there were a million angles.
> 
> ...



Does anyone think Tony is smart, though, lol?

The next thing I’d agree with in this scenario is it’s half work, half real. There’s gotta be something here.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Eastwood said:


> Does anyone think Tony is smart, though, lol?
> 
> The next thing I’d agree with in this scenario is it’s half work, half real. There’s gotta be something here.


I always suspected they'd turn it into a work, and am surprised they haven't yet, there's too much money to be made and the dispute is too petty.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll take things that will piss me off for 2000 Alex


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> again?


There will be 5 more to go lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It’d look bad if isn’t. You run afoul of Khan or the EVPs and you could be mercilessly trashed on TV and PPV while still employed by the company. Not exactly a good look for possible free agents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Khan's secret fetish is for people to shit on him figuratively and maybe literally?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As some speculated on other threads, perhaps the scrum stuff was real then they settled down and decided to work it into an angle. Who knows.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

No way in the world it was a work from the start. Absolutely no chance.

The way they're constantly referencing Punk now, MJF quoting his stuff even more than he was before with the Devil gimmick, the Wayward Son gimmick (don't give me that shit about it being a coincidence), that match last night, it's looking like there's a possibility that they've shot themselves into a work.

The only other alternative is that The Elite are snide little manchildren still upset about losing a fight they started and upset about the fact people still like Punk. This is supported by Meltzer's report that people close to Punk were pissed off about the match. He's friendly with the Bucks so it's likely that he'd know and they wouldn't bullshit him.

I know what my money's on.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Ok so let's look at the evidence: Ace Steel actually got fired, stories leaked that said the Elite hurt Punk's dog thus painting them the actual people not the characters as animal abusers, Adam Page was verbally buried by Punk but has never once mentioned or even alluded to Punk since, Colt Cabana came back from the dead the second Punk was gone, the Elite were stripped of their titles and it was never acknowledged why on tv, Punk was stripped of his title and it was never acknowledged on tv, MJF's big return was immediately overshadowed by the fall out.
> 
> All that was done...on purpose to...?


The Elite never hurt any goddamned dog.


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

If this whole thing is a work like I thought at first then I will come on here too announce Punk is my new favorite wrestler and give him the props he deserves. I will acknowledge CM Punk as the best in the world Even better than Hawk Hogan. @TeamFlareZakk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> No way in the world it was a work from the start. Absolutely no chance.
> 
> The way they're constantly referencing Punk now, MJF quoting his stuff even more than he was before with the Devil gimmick, the Wayward Son gimmick (don't give me that shit about it being a coincidence), that match last night, it's looking like there's a possibility that they've shot themselves into a work.
> 
> ...


If you were wanting to work the audience, wouldn’t you run and tell the work to the biggest gossip queen in the industry, Meltzer?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel like there's a better chance of Ye becoming president than this being a work from the beginning.


----------



## YoungOldMan352 (8 mo ago)

I'm going to be weird for a second but if this whole thing was a work then that's fucking childish.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Art Vandaley said:


> I always suspected they'd turn it into a work, and am surprised they haven't yet, there's too much money to be made and the dispute is too petty.


Just basing this on my own opinion from the vibes I get from the Bucks, I obviously don’t know any of these guys personally, but, I can see Punk having some legit beef with the Young Bucks, he probably sees them as arrogant, snot nosed kids types, which kinda does resonate from them on tv, so, I can believe there’s some truth to that. Punk, well, we all knows he’s an asshole lol and certainly would think he’s “above” the snot nosed kid types.

I’ve never heard anything bad about Omega and he never really came across to me as someone who is a real life dickhead so I think he just happened to be there and wasn’t looking for trouble, just stepped in when he felt he needed to (I forget all the exact events, forgive me if I’m missing something).

Either way, though, yeah, if it wasn’t a full on work from day 1, this evolved in to a story they need to go forward with.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like there's a better chance of Ye becoming president than this being a work from the beginning.


wel then, Murica bout to become ‘faster, stronger’ 😆


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> If this whole thing is a work like I thought at first then I will come on here too announce Punk is my new favorite wrestler and give him the props he deserves. I will acknowledge CM Punk as the best in the world Even better than Hawk Hogan. @TeamFlareZakk


I assume you're mocking people but this is actually why I will probably stop coming here if this happen. I can't handle the delusional nonsense remarks in here as is. He returns I would have to see every post be exactly what you wrote. Absolutely fucking nonsense and a Disgrace to this business to have such un factual remarks. Simply not even close to the success of so many inherent things in this business before him. But sad fans that are reaching so hard wanna tell themselves this to feel good about the business. 

Greatest in the world, best thing I've ever seen in the wrestling business, this has never been done before, my cum is literally beyond drained now from this guy. Tony Khan and punky are amazing. Such genuinus creative Minds.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

Art Vandaley said:


> It wasn't a weird angle...
> 
> Every media organisation set up their own camera, there were a million angles.
> 
> ...


You forget this is a guy who does this to live out a childhood dream rather than make a profit. In Tony's mind this is Montreal Screwjob. With all the billions Shad is worth, they don't have to be concerned with not making a few million from the wrestling audience. The TV situation and international revenue almost ensures they'll make their money back. 

Punk vs Bucks, Page, Omega. It's all still on the table and hot. Plus the obligatory rematches. 2023-2024 is all set up and there for the taking.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like there's a better chance of Ye becoming president than this being a work from the beginning.


Kanye declares his living room a sovereign nation with himself as president


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> I assume you're mocking people but this is actually why I will probably stop coming here if this happen. I can't handle the delusional nonsense remarks in here as is. He returns I would have to see every post be exactly what you wrote. Absolutely fucking nonsense and a Disgrace to this business to have such un factual remarks. Simply not even close to the success of so many inherent things in this business before him. But sad fans that are reaching so hard wanna tell themselves this to feel good about the business.
> 
> Greatest in the world, best thing I've ever seen in the wrestling business, this has never been done before, my cum is literally beyond drained now from this guy. Tony Khan and punky are amazing. Such genuinus creative Minds.


lol what? I’m not mocking anyone my friend. . Anyone that knows me here knows I’m not a fan of Punk. you can go through my posts i have a bunch criticizing him and I’m sure @DammitChrist can vouch for me on that lol. I’m simply saying in my post that if this whole media scrum turned out to be a work the whole time, then I will publicly admit I was wrong about Punk and acknowledge how great he is. because if this is a work, then boy they got all of us. My last sentence was a joke too @TeamFlareZakk


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If it's not a work, this could possibly be something they never recover from.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought it was a work at the beginning, but it's clear now that it wasn't.

It has, however, clearly been resolved and has evolved into a work. They're absolutely 100% building an angle.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Eastwood said:


> Just basing this on my own opinion from the vibes I get from the Bucks, I obviously don’t know any of these guys personally, but, I can see Punk having some legit beef with the Young Bucks, he probably sees them as arrogant, snot nosed kids types, which kinda does resonate from them on tv, so, I can believe there’s some truth to that. Punk, well, we all knows he’s an asshole lol and certainly would think he’s “above” the snot nosed kid types.
> 
> I’ve never heard anything bad about Omega and he never really came across to me as someone who is a real life dickhead so I think he just happened to be there and wasn’t looking for trouble, just stepped in when he felt he needed to (I forget all the exact events, forgive me if I’m missing something).
> 
> Either way, though, yeah, if it wasn’t a full on work from day 1, this evolved in to a story they need to go forward with.



Imagine being this sad that the same person that was a Arrogant prick to so many people and so many promotions. Can't handle any wrestler also being that and confronting you with the same shit you did to people. This is why he's truly a Is fraud. He ran away from the business he loved because,says enough. They did me wrong😪😪. Best in the world? Right.

But ya of course they should utilize the story, I agree. Just saying above is actually how he is in reality, so there would be a lot of truth to it even if it's turned into a story.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Definitely not a work from the start. Too much evidence against that, including bringing in a third party that is used by the NFL to investigate.

But it can be turned into a work if all parties are in agreement. That's literally what happened with MJF as far as we know.

But then there's this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595703970135162880


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

Freelancer said:


> If it's not a work, this could possibly be something they never recover from.


Wrestling fans are fickle as hell, controversy creates interest, and the money flows because Warner, NBC, Amazon, Netflix, Apple are all fighting for content with a built in audience. I don't see any of that changing anytime soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wel then, Murica bout to become ‘faster, stronger’ [emoji38]


We could use another steroid era


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> lol what? I’m not mocking anyone my friend. dont get your panties in a bunch. Anyone that knows me here knows I’m not a fan of Punk. I’m simply saying if this whole media scrum turned out to be a work the whole time, then I will admit I was wrong about Punk and acknowledge how great he is. because if this is a work, then boy they got all of us. My last sentence was a joke too @TeamFlareZakk



This is what I'm talking about. Somehow this makes him so great? There is nothing special about this. Oh ya punky you sure tricked us. Then he returns and plays the exact same cry baby act and we have to call him best in the world. I said early on that if this is a work it just makes everyone look stupid, especially Tony Khan.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> We could use another steroid era


 what's funny about this is literally there is more people out there using steroids than ever before in society, just not wrestlers. So strange to me but it makes sense, If you base it off the majority of personalities that want to be wrestlers.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah I have been calling it a work then I started believing it was a shoot. Now I'm thinking it's a work again. But it could always be Elite being Elite. 

They knew it was Chicago and crowd would boo them so they came prepared to work as heels. It could be just that.. like HBK in Montreal.. all those times Bret wasn't in the building kind of a deal.


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> This is what I'm talking about. Somehow this makes him so great? There is nothing special about this. Oh ya punky you sure tricked us. Then he returns and plays the exact same cry baby act and we have to call him best in the world. I said early on that if this is a work it just makes everyone look stupid, especially Tony Khan.


I’m not talking about Punks in ring ability he will never be the best in the world in that regard.... I’m saying if its a work( i dont think so at this point) It makes him great at generating a buzz and creating drama, because of the fact he and the elite made us believe it was real. It got us fans on here arguing back and forth for months and turned fans against punk and the elite. and if a long feud between CM Punk and Omega happens it will be the best thing for AEW and for us fans. Eric Bischoff said it best Controversy creates cash.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> lol what? I’m not mocking anyone my friend. . Anyone that knows me here knows I’m not a fan of Punk. you can go through my posts i have a bunch criticizing him and I’m sure @DammitChrist can vouch for me on that lol. I’m simply saying in my post that if this whole media scrum turned out to be a work the whole time, then I will publicly admit I was wrong about Punk and acknowledge how great he is. because if this is a work, then boy they got all of us. My last sentence was a joke too @TeamFlareZakk


Ok but "media scrum" still sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> I’m not talking about Punks in ring ability he will never be the best in the world in that regard.... I’m saying if its a work( i dont think so at this point) It makes him great at generating a buzz and creating drama, because of the fact he and the elite made us believe it was real. It got us fans on here arguing back and forth for months and turned fans against punk and the elite. and if a long feud between CM Punk and Omega happens it will be the best thing for AEW and for us fans. Eric Bischoff said it best Controversy creates cash.



I think it's actually making fans wake up and realize what he is in reality, not turning against him in character. This is a reflection of his true self that he's been doing his entire career. I don't hate him In character, he's just genuinely like this as a person. It will cause go away heat like Cody. But yes I agree with you.


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> I think it's actually making fans wake up and realize what he is in reality, not turning against him in character. This is a reflection of his true self that he's been doing his entire career. I don't hate him In character, he's just genuinely like this as a person. It will cause go away heat like Cody. But yes I agree with you.


Yeah most fans have woken up that he isnt as great as they said he is. dont get me wrong overall Punk has had a great impact on wrestling and has superb mic skills, i just never liked him simply because he is a dick in real life and reminds me of a more miserable,bitter, overrated version of Bret Hart. I hope its a work because I want t see Punk vs Omega and Punk vs MJF for the title. Story is not over there.



TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ok but "media scrum" still sounds kind of sexual 😂


We are talking about scrum not Bayleys beautiful Bum bum.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> Yeah most fans have woken up that he isnt as great as they said he is. dont get me wrong overall Punk has had a great impact on wrestling and has superb mic skills, i just never liked him simply because he is a dick in real life and reminds me of a more miserable,bitter, overrated version of Bret Hart. I hope its a work because I want t see Punk vs Omega and Punk vs MJF for the title. Story is not over there.



Kenny vs mjf could be interesting. I guess Kenny would be the face lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> Imagine being this sad that the same person that was a Arrogant prick to so many people and so many promotions. Can't handle any wrestler also being that and confronting you with the same shit you did to people. This is why he's truly a Is fraud. He ran away from the business he loved because,says enough. They did me wrong😪😪. Best in the world? Right.
> 
> But ya of course they should utilize the story, I agree. Just saying above is actually how he is in reality, so there would be a lot of truth to it even if it's turned into a story.


Ya most assholes can’t take it when someone comes at them lol and I can see in his case being even more mad cuz they’re younger guys who “think they know everything”, Punk’s the old man yelling get off my lawn lol


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> If you were wanting to work the audience, wouldn’t you run and tell the work to the biggest gossip queen in the industry, Meltzer?


If you don't mind making Meltzer look like a fucking idiot on one of the biggest stories of the year, sure.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> If you don't mind making Meltzer look like a fucking idiot on one of the biggest stories of the year, sure.


Who the fuck actually cares about Meltzer? You don’t really think the Bucks and Omega use him for anything more than being a mouthpiece, right? The name “Uncle Dave” is a mocking form of flattery, because they know he is the biggest mark in the room.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What Dave said doesn’t mean shit. Punk is coming back.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> What Dave said doesn’t mean shit. Punk is coming back.


Omega finding Punk after the show and talking should have tipped all of us off that cooler heads _could_ prevail.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> Omega finding Punk after the show and talking should have tipped all of us off that cooler heads _could_ prevail.


It’s funny how the exact same thing that happened to MJF is about to happen with this situation. Everyone will be back and live happily ever after.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> Who the fuck actually cares about Meltzer? You don’t really think the Bucks and Omega use him for anything more than being a mouthpiece, right? The name “Uncle Dave” is a mocking form of flattery, because they know he is the biggest mark in the room.


If they want to keep using him as a mouthpiece they probably won't feed him bullshit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> If they want to keep using him as a mouthpiece they probably won't feed him bullshit.


Meltzer is desperate for content. He will take bullshit and like it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk is still lineal champ. Show up on RAW with AEW Title and throw it in the garbage.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> What Dave said doesn’t mean shit. Punk is coming back.
> [/QUOTE and the cum will start flowing. The quotes of best thing ever happened in wrestling, the greatest wrestler ever. 1 million people watching 🤣 greatest storyline ever, my nuts are drained.


Actually, ratings will go up a little again like the first return as all he is is mysterious Illusion. After a few weeks any wwe gains will go away again like last time.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just watch that match again last night
> 
> Punk & FTR will at some point cost the Elite something
> 
> ...


Lol it ain't a work man. Time for you to admit that Khan is running a circus.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> I was one of those people who said it was a work and people thought I was stupid, etc.
> 
> I expect everyone to bow at the feet of those of us who called it from day 1 when punk’s music hits in 2023.


!!!!!

As my undertitle has said since it happened. It's a work. None of this "it started as a shoot". It's all a work and always has been.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CovidFan said:


> !!!!!
> 
> As my undertitle has said since it happened. It's a work. None of this "it started as a shoot". It's all a work and always has been.


If this was a work, Punk should be nominated for an academy award.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

If it was a work, that means somebody had to sit down and map out a story where the origin is Colt Cabana whining to Adam Page, which then somehow resulted in Ace Steel biting Kenny Omega who was rescuing an injured dog. That's some convoluted storytelling.

But just to echo everyone, this *should* become a work. Thank god Omega is involved, though. Him and Punk don't appear to have any real beef, and this story would be way less interesting if the big payoff was Punk fighting the Young Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheDraw said:


> Lol it ain't a work man. Time for you to admit that Khan is running a circus.


time for you to admit Midpact is Mid and Sami CalliMid is actually low tier joey janela level trash

if aedub is a circus, midpact is the adult donkey show 5 blocks down


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> time for you to admit Midpact is Mid and Sami CalliMid is actually low tier joey janela level trash
> 
> if aedub is a circus, midpact is the adult donkey show 5 blocks down


Janela > Callihan IMO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Janela > Callihan IMO


i’d have to agree

if i had to choose which of them came to the Dub, i would choose janela 9 times out of 10

… hell, 10 times


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Eastwood said:


> Just basing this on my own opinion from the vibes I get from the Bucks, I obviously don’t know any of these guys personally, but, I can see Punk having some legit beef with the Young Bucks, he probably sees them as arrogant, snot nosed kids types, which kinda does resonate from them on tv, so, I can believe there’s some truth to that. Punk, well, we all knows he’s an asshole lol and certainly would think he’s “above” the snot nosed kid types.
> 
> I’ve never heard anything bad about Omega and he never really came across to me as someone who is a real life dickhead so I think he just happened to be there and wasn’t looking for trouble, just stepped in when he felt he needed to (I forget all the exact events, forgive me if I’m missing something).
> 
> Either way, though, yeah, if it wasn’t a full on work from day 1, this evolved in to a story they need to go forward with.


I agree. Omega receives stench from being around the Bucks. Omega should be solo but i guess he's hurt or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Yeah I have been calling it a work then I started believing it was a shoot. Now I'm thinking it's a work again. But it could always be Elite being Elite.
> 
> They knew it was Chicago and crowd would boo them so they came prepared to work as heels*. It could be just that*.. like HBK in Montreal.. all those times Bret wasn't in the building kind of a deal.


I think this may have a bit of truth. If the Elite continue to egg on the fans and continue the Punk references then its likely a work. Unless as some mentioned they are being children and just doing it to piss people off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> what's funny about this is literally there is more people out there using steroids than ever before in society, just not wrestlers. So strange to me but it makes sense, If you base it off the majority of personalities that want to be wrestlers.


Yeah you're not wrong. It's funny after the Signature Pharmacy scandal in WWE and the Lance Armstrong and cyclers incident hardcore wrestling fans still think only the muscle heads are on roids


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes Like with Cody


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jonnyd6187 said:


> Yeah most fans have woken up that he isnt as great as they said he is. dont get me wrong overall Punk has had a great impact on wrestling and has superb mic skills, i just never liked him simply because he is a dick in real life and reminds me of a more miserable,bitter, overrated version of Bret Hart. I hope its a work because I want t see Punk vs Omega and Punk vs MJF for the title. Story is not over there.
> 
> 
> We are talking about scrum not Bayleys beautiful Bum bum.
> View attachment 139993


Bayley's beautiful ass! 😍😍


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kishido said:


> Yes Like with Cody


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley's beautiful ass! 😍😍


cant wait for Bayley to take the belt off that jobber! I’m going be so happy for you ❤


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Ok so let's look at the evidence: Ace Steel actually got fired, stories leaked that said the Elite hurt Punk's dog thus painting them the actual people not the characters as animal abusers, Adam Page was verbally buried by Punk but has never once mentioned or even alluded to Punk since, Colt Cabana came back from the dead the second Punk was gone, the Elite were stripped of their titles and it was never acknowledged why on tv, Punk was stripped of his title and it was never acknowledged on tv, MJF's big return was immediately overshadowed by the fall out.
> 
> All that was done...on purpose to...?


Dare you to try using logic in here…if @LifeInCattleClass says its a work, IT IS A GOD DAMN WORK DAMMIT(christ)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Dare you to try using logic in here…if @LifeInCattleClass says its a work, IT IS A GOD DAMN WORK DAMMIT(christ)


you better believe it Musti!

here is your Wordle for today

W_RKS !


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

This wasn't a work. This is a company that thought it would be a good idea to have CM Punk lose to Jon Moxley ten days before there PPV match.

If they can put there differences aside to make money I'll be delighted.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Kishido said:


> Yes Like with Cody


This.

You guys are gonna be so mad when Cody finishes with WWE in 4 years time and returns to AEW because that was the plan all along and you all fell for it.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you better believe it Musti!
> 
> here is your Wordle for today
> 
> W_RKS !


I believe all you are saying!!

heres your Wordle for today: D_CKS 😘


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> I believe all you are saying!!
> 
> heres your Wordle for today: D_CKS 😘


My D_CK is for Bayley 😍


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

reyfan said:


> This.
> 
> You guys are gonna be so mad when Cody finishes with WWE in 4 years time and returns to AEW because that was the plan all along and you all fell for it.


Tony got Cody doing his long term booking


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I know what wasn’t a work: when CMP said he works with children.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

This not being a work will result in me being done with this nonsense promotion


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

I doubt it was a work but hopefully a shoot turned into a work. Punk was a fucking babe at that media scrum - all bloody and sweaty with that towel. His angry voice while he ranted. 😍 I’d love it if he returns and cuts a post-match promo like that.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

*Punk costing The Elite match 7 @ The Forum and were off to the Races*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> I was one of those people who said it was a work and people thought I was stupid, etc.
> 
> I expect everyone to bow at the feet of those of us who called it from day 1 when punk’s music hits in 2023.


And I expect the people who think it's a work to go get therapy when they find out it's not


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The video game cover is the first actual evidence that convinced me to accept it's not all a work from the beginning, unfortunately.

But if that's also part of the work, I'd feel 50% bad that I allowed myself to be influenced by popular opinion

Just for fun, I've written a bit about the ways in which this could be a work, so I'll just drop a few quick thoughts here

There's two levels:

1. Was Punk working on the fly at the scrum? (I think yes)

2. Was the fight also a work? (plausible, but unknowable)

One of the scrum questions about MJF's babyface reaction over Punk warrants more attention.

Punk looked instantly deflated. He looks at his arm. He sighs and rubs his injured arm a few times before answering the question.

In this case, he asks Tony if he needs to answer. Man, I've never seen a guy so deflated as in that moment Punk is asked about MJF. Go and watch it. Punk ultimately describes MJF as a "prick" - which is a show of respect to put him over in kayfabe as a true heel (everyone does it). He's playing along because he wants MJF to succeed.

A week after the scrum, MJF said his work with Punk was legendary, but quickly changed the topic, and almost hesitated to say his name.

You can tell the MJF/Punk dynamic is something they're both extremely proud about (and rightfully so)

But the fact is... Punk got injured - twice - and both times it derailed the brilliantly planned story with MJF.

That's not up for debate. They had gold with Punk/MJF all year building for the title, with promos back in February teasing it (Punk as a heel in long island...) and everything since has been built around that MJF/Punk story. It includes winning the chip as the devil while "sympathy for the devil" played.

The Punk/MJF story is undisputedly AEW's master plan for CM Punk and the world title in 2022/2023.

But Punk got injured.

Twice.

So, when Punk looks at his arm in that scrum before answering that question about MJF... the deflation in his voice is real.

He knows he's let everyone down and will likely be out for a long time. He tries to make chicken salad out of chicken shit.

Two weeks later, Moxley calls Hangman a "kid".
Two months later, Moxley calls MJF a "kid".
"Kids" became Punk's mantra in the scrum.
Coincidence?

I haven't seen a black eye.
I haven't seen any legal documents.
I haven't seen any sign that anyone's contract status has changed.

Punk/Moxley are the veterans...
Hangman/MJF are the kids...

All year, these 4 have laid a foundation for a great story

The MJF work from DoN was always a work, and look at the payoff of that complex work... it took MJF into another stratosphere.

This one is even more complex due to the uncertainty of what happened backstage after Punk worked the scrum and the emotion involved. The blowback has been risky. However, by gawd... imagine how epic the payoff would be for this one?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> The video game cover is the first actual evidence that convinced me to accept it's not all a work from the beginning, unfortunately.
> 
> But if that's also part of the work, I'd feel 50% bad that I allowed myself to be influenced by popular opinion
> 
> ...



So in short its kids vs dads


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> And I expect the people who think it's a work to go get therapy when they find out it's not


I’ll be fine, it’s just wrestling!


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Ehh, nah, I think The Elite are just very...petty to say the least.

It's actually sort of cringe, but it's whatever. As long as some people enjoy it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> I believe all you are saying!!
> 
> heres your Wordle for today: D_CKS 😘


do you want my wordle?

W_RST


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> The video game cover is the first actual evidence that convinced me to accept it's not all a work from the beginning, unfortunately.
> 
> But if that's also part of the work, I'd feel 50% bad that I allowed myself to be influenced by popular opinion
> 
> ...


I'd love if all all this were true. As wrestling fans, we should all want to get worked, that's where the real fun in wrestling lies.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

bdon said:


> The Elite never hurt any goddamned dog.


That's not the point, I'm saying if this whole thing has been a work the entire time and AEW leaked a fake story about the Elite hurting a dog it's fucking stupid. They aren't mustache twirling evil heels so if everything we know about the backstage brawl was a carefully orchestrated work why make 3 goofs sound like they hurt an animal?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

AEW uses wrestling media, online discussions, social media, kayfabe interviews, and preexisting reputations to build stories for its shows. It's the modern way to bring back the old-time feel of pro wrestling before everyone was in on the backstage workings. Fans have asked for this for as long as I can recall. 

Wrestling fans are a whiny bunch who nothing satisfies but tricking people is high risk with any audience. Folks are reluctant to admit they were fooled - see how many still say the entire MJF saga was a worked shoot - because no one likes to feel stupid. If Punk vs The Elite is a work, Tony took a chance that damaged his promotion short term and may or may not pay off and can only be played once or twice maximum. People aren't willing to suspend disbelief when they need to put themselves out there on social media as participants by proxy in the story.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't believe it was a work from the beginning because to much smoke means fire. However, I can see them spending two months calming down and coming to an agreement to work together and make money. If Punk comes back, then there are other issues that will need to be addressed including him speaking to the locker room about his actions at the scrum. The other issue is keeping this thing hot until Punk is physically able to wrestle again. The Elite can't just troll him every week or it will be come obvious he is returning.

If this is isn't a work at all and The Elite just trolled Punk, then that is a bad look. You can't tell fans to let it go and then rile up a hostile Chicago crowd with CM Punk taunts/moves.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Everyone with the exception of Jericho at the All Out media scrum came off as being in character. I didn’t watch the Full Gear scrum in full but MJF was obviously in character (not that’s he’s ever out of character)

just something to keep in mind


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It all being a work is genuinely the only thing that could make the company look any worse at this point.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> I know what wasn’t a work: when CMP said he works with children.


I know what else wasn’t a work: an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck and Mox sold more tickets at a higher price in a smaller arena than Punk and Moxley did.

Also not a work: children and the Bermuda Triangle sold more tickets IN Chicago than Punk and MJF sold in Chicago.

To the Victor…go the spoils.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Would say that it was a shoot, maybe they were able to get a handle of the situation & everyone was able to squash it which is why they've still had CM Punk references on the show so he still plans on coming back at some point??

But then again if it was all a shoot & Khan never stopped Punk from going full ape shit during that conference, it wouldn't surprise me that he wouldn't have the balls to tell the Elite not to do anything that they did during their match on Wednesday.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> That's not the point, I'm saying if this whole thing has been a work the entire time and AEW leaked a fake story about the Elite hurting a dog it's fucking stupid. They aren't mustache twirling evil heels so if everything we know about the backstage brawl was a carefully orchestrated work why make 3 goofs sound like they hurt an animal?


IF it was a work (I ain’t there yet fully), you lean into areas of gray. Kobe Bryant famously began crafting a hero/villain story at the end of his basketball career. He said everyone is both villain and hero at the same time, only defining characteristic of which you are is who’s narrating the story.

Let’s look at this very board as an example: @Saintpat and I have argued the very same details from two very different vantage points. I don’t believe he is arguing in bad faith. I certainly am not trying to argue in bad faith. I love details and just enjoy arguing this stuff from a legality standpoint.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> That's not the point, I'm saying if this whole thing has been a work the entire time and AEW leaked a fake story about the Elite hurting a dog it's fucking stupid. They aren't mustache twirling evil heels so if everything we know about the backstage brawl was a carefully orchestrated work why make 3 goofs sound like they hurt an animal?


The entire thing is stupid if its a work. Everyone just looks like a fucking idiot. Somehow people think this is the greatest thing of all time if it's storyline.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

I thought it was a work from the beginning. They had just ran a work storyline with MJF supposedly leaving. Colt got ripped publicly while his boss sat there and didn't do anything about it(most normal people would have quit over that). Jericho told Tony during the conference that something in the back was happening enough for others to hear it, which is again not how it would be handled. No charges were filed and the only person who was released over it was a guy who just started there. No videos of the fight were ever released even though they had them.

Could it just have been a work that went too far and became half of a shoot? Sure, but then Colt was brought back as some big "gotcha" moment then promptly tossed away again and then the Elite were making fun of Punk in the ring. That would not happen if this was real.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Listen I knew it was a work at that very promo at the press conference where Punk was eating donuts or something. It was obvious. But then putting it on hold was a mistake. TK always make the mistake of putting storylines on hold, thinking it's gonna pay off later. It will be too late when Punk returns. 

I don't care if Punk was injured, He should have been on Dynamite after the controversy having a face to face with the Elite. They could even have made an angle there where they "injure" him. So that could have put him out. At that presser, it was red hot everybody was talking about it. As a promoter you should realise when things are hot and take the opporunity to bring attention to your product. Cause these are rare and can never return.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Werk werk werk werk werk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Werk werk werk werk werk
> 
> View attachment 140116


Where has this come from?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Where has this come from?


fans got it at the arena this week supposedly


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Werk werk werk werk werk
> 
> View attachment 140116


Update: Those close to CM Punk ‘not very happy’ about new Elite shirt.

Now everyone who read this, send me $11.99 so I can also start making money off CM Punk’s name.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> IF it was a work (I ain’t there yet fully), you lean into areas of gray. Kobe Bryant famously began crafting a hero/villain story at the end of his basketball career. He said everyone is both villain and hero at the same time, only defining characteristic of which you are is who’s narrating the story.
> 
> Let’s look at this very board as an example: @Saintpat and I have argued the very same details from two very different vantage points. I don’t believe he is arguing in bad faith. I certainly am not trying to argue in bad faith. I love details and just enjoy arguing this stuff from a legality standpoint.


Agree with your take: I’ve never once thought you were arguing in bad faith nor have I … we just have differing views on the same situation and imperfect information (as in more unknown than known) — even if we had a clear, complete understanding of exactly what happened step by step we may disagree in our points of views but in either case I’ve enjoyed the discussion.

Tl/dr: We’re good, haha.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This whole thing reminds me of when certain people were insisting CM Punk was never coming to AEW in the first place, despite all the evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Could it be that all the bullshit between the Elite and Punk ACTUALLY happened and all parties have agreed to let bygones be bygones and makes some money off this?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> I was one of those people who said it was a work and people thought I was stupid, etc.
> 
> I expect everyone to bow at the feet of those of us who called it from day 1 when punk’s music hits in 2023.


Punk is a fucking genius. After that spectacle this week the elite are real child like dicks of punk isn't coming back. Punk should get an Oscar for his performance in this.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Sad Panda said:


> Could it be that all the bullshit between the Elite and Punk ACTUALLY happened and all parties have agreed to let bygones be bygones and makes some money off this?


That is possible it's what I said was the only sensible option to come out of this. I'm hoping ace Steel comes back too. He had the promo of the year earlier.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

thisissting said:


> That is possible it's what I said was the only sensible option to come out of this. I'm hoping ace Steel comes back too. He had the promo of the year earlier.


Agreed. I have no doubt that what happened was very real. 

I also know that this would not be the first time a wrestling angle made its way onto television based off of real life events. It’s just now everything is a fish bowl with social media and we can all take a peak as it’s happening.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> Could it be that all the bullshit between the Elite and Punk ACTUALLY happened and all parties have agreed to let bygones be bygones and makes some money off this?


No.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Listen I knew it was a work at that very promo at the press conference where Punk was eating donuts or something. It was obvious. But then putting it on hold was a mistake. TK always make the mistake of putting storylines on hold, thinking it's gonna pay off later. It will be too late when Punk returns.
> 
> I don't care if Punk was injured, He should have been on Dynamite after the controversy having a face to face with the Elite. They could even have made an angle there where they "injure" him. So that could have put him out. At that presser, it was red hot everybody was talking about it. As a promoter you should realise when things are hot and take the opporunity to bring attention to your product. Cause these are rare and can never return.


Just like Page and Omega, FTR and Bucks, and a host of other shit: TK loves to turn the head DOWN, thinking it will be better as “long term storytelling” like the fucking anti-“everything WWE” mark that he is.



Rhhodes said:


> Update: Those close to CM Punk ‘not very happy’ about new Elite shirt.
> 
> Now everyone who read this, send me $11.99 so I can also start making money off CM Punk’s name.


Meltzer gonna be mad for you incringing on his creative.


Saintpat said:


> Agree with your take: I’ve never once thought you were arguing in bad faith nor have I … we just have differing views on the same situation and imperfect information (as in more unknown than known) — even if we had a clear, complete understanding of exactly what happened step by step we may disagree in our points of views but in either case I’ve enjoyed the discussion.
> 
> Tl/dr: We’re good, haha.


Which is proof that if it ISa work, it’s the most magnificent work ever and would be Punk’s tip of the cap to the art of professional wrestling.

Can’t forget that the Elite and Punk have been saying sweet nothings to each other as far back as 2015. 


Sad Panda said:


> Could it be that all the bullshit between the Elite and Punk ACTUALLY happened and all parties have agreed to let bygones be bygones and makes some money off this?


I don’t put it past Punk working, the Bucks not realizing, brawl occurring, and Punk having to explain himself to them. He’s the master at blurring lines afterall.

Great enough that I have never been 100% sure either way on what is and isn’t a work.


thisissting said:


> Punk is a fucking genius. After that spectacle this week the elite are real child like dicks of punk isn't coming back. Punk should get an Oscar for his performance in this.


If it is a work, you also have to give credit to the Bucks and Omega. As I said earlier, these guys been whispering sweet nothings to each other since 2015.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Just like Page and Omega, FTR and Bucks, and a host of other shit: TK loves to turn the head DOWN, thinking it will be better as “long term storytelling” like the fucking anti-“everything WWE” mark that he is.
> 
> 
> Meltzer gonna be mad for you incringing on his creative.
> ...


It’s only the greatest work ever if it pays off in $$$ and ratings. So IF it is a work, we shall see.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> It’s only the greatest work ever if it pays off in $$$ and ratings. So IF it is a work, we shall see.


If a redwood falls in the forest, but no one is around to see it, does it make a sound?


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Cody is definitely turning heel guys any moment now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Christopher Near said:


> Cody is definitely turning heel guys any moment now


uuuh, fam - not sure how to tell you but…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590824454325927936


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> uuuh, fam - not sure how to tell you but…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590824454325927936


Yeah the same way cena was a "heel" in 2012


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Yokozuna is definitely coming back to join the Hart Foundation, any day now, guys.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm not sure about the tee meaning anything. The Bullet Club/Elite have done location-based tees for a loooong time, including the Chicago flag colours.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm sure this thread has been fun to read through, lol. I don't think there's any chance this has been a work from the jump. What, they're gonna do a month long tournament to crown new Trios Champions and then strip them right after they won it just to do this story? And I know there's the idea of "maybe one of the Elite got hurt" but I don't buy that that happened and then no one found out about it. With as much as wrestlers talk nowadays?

Now could this have turned into a work after the fact? Sure, anything's possible. I'll have to see more before I go in that direction because while Dynamite might have been a case of dropping clues towards a work, it also might have been the Elite having their "Shawn Michaels in Montreal 2005" moment when HBK played Bret's music to get everyone excited only for there to be no Bret, and Shawn just laughted.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> If a redwood falls in the forest, but no one is around to see it, does it make a sound?


If Grizzly Redwood is signed by AEW and doesn’t get a pop, is he All Elite?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> If Grizzly Redwood is signed by AEW and doesn’t get a pop, is he All Elite?


No, because everyone gets a pop, even marko stunt lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> The entire thing is stupid if its a work. Everyone just looks like a fucking idiot. Somehow people think this is the greatest thing of all time if it's storyline.


The alternative is Punk relinquishes the title due to a 2nd injury, tucks his tail between his legs, and sits out injured for 7 months while everyone groans at Tony Kahn's $15m investment falling apart at a crucial moment.

If you had the choice, wouldn't you take months of drama and speculation than months of quiet disappointment?

Plus it'll be super fun if this turns out to be a work during MJF's reign 😄


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> The alternative is Punk relinquishes the title due to a 2nd injury, tucks his tail between his legs, and sits out injured for 7 months while everyone groans at Tony Kahn's $15m investment falling apart at a crucial moment.
> 
> If you had the choice, wouldn't you take months of drama and speculation than months of quiet disappointment?
> 
> Plus it'll be super fun if this turns out to be a work during MJF's reign 😄


I take option C where the entire promotion Focuses on having A good product and stop fussing with one person that hasn't really shown much for A whole year. If the product was good people wouldn't be spending all their time focusing on something that may or may not be happening . It's like imagine this is A work and yet meanwhile the product is actually boring that you're currently watching and people are thinking about what may happen in 8 months. So much logic


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> No, because everyone gets a pop, even marko stunt lol


Of course Marko would, he's the future of the entire industry.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

MaseMan said:


> Yokozuna is definitely coming back to join the Hart Foundation, any day now, guys.


Too soon.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If this is a work, where’s the payoff?

I don’t think the whole thing has been a work — as in they faked a locker room fight, stripped four champs of their title, etc., as part of an angle — but let’s say it is … exactly when and show does it manifest itself as something on screen and in ring that makes money?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> If this is a work, where’s the payoff?
> 
> I don’t think the whole thing has been a work — as in they faked a locker room fight, stripped four champs of their title, etc., as part of an angle — but let’s say it is … exactly when and show does it manifest itself as something on screen and in ring that makes money?


I’ve not put it past Punk going rogue in the scrum with the intent ONLY being to give the reporters their receipt while also laying framework for an angle with the Bucks (knowing he is injured again means he has to adjust the story quickly with MJF and doesn’t trust TK to do it), except he didn’t let the Bucks in on it.

So, he pops off at the reporters, Nick Hausman blows his spot as Punk says, unleashes his verbal tirade, Bucks get pissed off, the fight occurs, etc. It also explains why Punk didn’t think much of the scrum.

The above is the only explanation I have for the petty assholes involved - Bucks and Punk - finding a way to work together after that.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> I’ve not put it past Punk going rogue in the scrum with the intent ONLY being to give the reporters their receipt while also laying framework for an angle with the Bucks (knowing he is injured again means he has to adjust the story quickly with MJF and doesn’t trust TK to do it), except he didn’t let the Bucks in on it.
> 
> So, he pops off at the reporters, Nick Hausman blows his spot as Punk says, unleashes his verbal tirade, Bucks get pissed off, the fight occurs, etc. It also explains why Punk didn’t think much of the scrum.


I piece that fits somewhere in this puzzle is that Tony Khan actively urged journalists who don’t usually attend these scrums to be there. Like ‘you don’t want to miss this.’ Alvarez and Meltzer have said, IIRC, that they don’t go to these and didn’t plan to but went because Tony K told them to be there … presumably those he told this to expected some mind of ‘Hugh Janouncement’ type AEW thing but they instead got a Punk rant and rave.

I’m of two minds on where this fits and lean toward ‘A’ below but it would seem to me to be either:

A) Tony and Punk had discussed this and Punk told Tony to make sure all the wrestling ‘journalists’ were there because he was going to give them a piece of his mind about their reporting on the Colt thing.

Backing this up, Tony didn’t seem surprised by Punk bringing that up and was doing a lot of nodding during this and even tried to jump in and say ‘that’s on me for not dispelling this rumor earlier and telling people it was my decision,’ which Punk completely shut him down and talked over him.

Also, Punk called out certain media folks there by name and probably wanted to make sure they were there so he could try to show them up (and his first gambit fell apart when he realized Colt wasn’t friends with Housman anymore but he didn’t stop).

That doesn’t mean Tony knew Punk was going to go scorched-earth on the EVPs and what a clown show (he thought) AEW is, but the first part about calling out the people who reported on the Colt thing fits.

B) Possibly in conjunction with A or maybe separately — and this got lost in the Brawl Out and the Punk rant — Tony might have thought that the headline that was going to come out of the scrum (not anticipating Punk would go as far as he did) was going to be ‘Tony Khan warns WWE to back off of his dates.’ Tony clearly planned to make a point of throwing mud at WWE over having a PLE on the same weekend as one of his big shows and to tell them ‘I have a lot of money’ and he’s not going to take this lying down. Maybe he thought it would make him look like a big man and further position AEW as ‘the alternative’ and rally the fan base by ‘taking on WWE and telling them there will be payback’ — even though it really made him look like a child threatening to hold his breath until he turns blue if he doesn’t get his way.

I can see Tony thinking that was going to be a big deal (who knows, maybe it would have been a headline had not Punk stolen his thunder and then the brawl breaking out) and wanting the press to be there and run with him telling WWE to back off.

So that’s my two cents.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> The above is the only explanation I have for the petty assholes involved - Bucks and Punk - finding a way to work together after that.


Imagine being paid millions of dollars to have an easy ass run with so few actual in ring working dates. Yet you cant be a man and work with people you dont like.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Imagine being paid millions of dollars to have an easy ass run with so few actual in ring working dates. Yet you cant be a man and work with people you dont like.


I mean, I believe coming to real life blows WOULD be a hindrance when you need to later protect each other. There is a level of trust necessary.

But yeah. I don’t expect the Bucks or Punk either one to be able to let shit go.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> I mean, I believe coming to real life blows WOULD be a hindrance when you need to later protect each other. There is a level of trust necessary.
> 
> But yeah. I don’t expect the Bucks or Punk either one to be able to let shit go.


and again in the past before all these cry babies was many wrestlers that hated each other. But they know beyond anything that protecting each other was always something you did. They talked smack all they wanted and moved on. They didnt cry and run away from the business because they were upset.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> and again in the past before all these cry babies was many wrestlers that hated each other. But they know beyond anything that protecting each other was always something you did. They talked smack all they wanted and moved on. They didnt cry and run away from the business because they were upset.


Ummm…how many killed each other? Lol


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

bdon said:


> I mean, I believe coming to real life blows WOULD be a hindrance when you need to later protect each other. There is a level of trust necessary.


Bret and Shawn got in a backstage brawl resulting in HBK having a clump of hair ripped out and him walking out before RAW and those two wrestled each other a few months later. If Mr. Booker of the Year was worth his salt, Punk and Kenny would be main eventing some ppv in 2023.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

bdon said:


> I’ve not put it past Punk going rogue in the scrum with the intent ONLY being to give the reporters their receipt while also laying framework for an angle with the Bucks (knowing he is injured again means he has to adjust the story quickly with MJF and doesn’t trust TK to do it), except he didn’t let the Bucks in on it.
> 
> So, he pops off at the reporters, Nick Hausman blows his spot as Punk says, unleashes his verbal tirade, Bucks get pissed off, the fight occurs, etc. It also explains why Punk didn’t think much of the scrum.


If this is the case, then that is the greatest wrestling promo I've seen. Dude was bloody, sweaty, injured and eating muffins while bombing on these clowns and making the owner look like stooge. All while winning title in front of his home crowd.

I don't know Punk personally, but if he was able to do that level of performance with random "journalists" I'll actually be a fan of his. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Edit> neverminddd


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Almost a month later, and I think it looks a lot more like the Elite were just jacking off on national TV. For no other reason than to try to say fuck you to Punk.

Unfortunate that this appears to be the case, but it’ll be all the more unfortunate if Punk and WWE worked things out and he’s bolstering ratings on their competition.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

DRose1994 said:


> it looks a lot more like the Elite were just jacking off on national TV.


You don't say!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Someone really needs to reach out to all the dismissive wrestling haters who pull the "You know that's fake right?" card, someone needs to tell these people wrestling fans are so aware it's worked people think when a shoot happens it's just some elaborate work.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DRose1994 said:


> Almost a month later, and I think it looks a lot more like the Elite were just jacking off on national TV. For no other reason than to try to say fuck you to Punk.


Always what it was only fools thought otherwise

How about them noticing they was causing a rating dips with there best of 7 matches so they put it as the lead in this week so that wouldn't happen again...lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Always what it was only fools thought otherwise
> 
> How about them noticing they was causing a rating dips with there best of 7 matches so they put it as the lead in this week so that wouldn't happen again...lol


Well, I don’t think it made anyone a fool to think otherwise. A logical company wouldn’t allow guys to go out and do something like that unless it was gearing toward something. WWE certainly wouldn’t, but neither would TNA or WCW.

I do think their placement on the show at this point is calculated. They don’t do well in the main event slots — people tune out in droves.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

I like how you think the Elite acting like toddlers is proof this whole thing is a work when really it’s just proof that the Elite are fucking toddlers and can’t let shit go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

dog on screen prior to the scrum = work


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It's pathetic you guys are still gossiping about this. Go get laid boys


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> It's pathetic you guys are still gossiping about this. Go get laid boys


Yet here you are lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Yet here you are lmao


Because thus thread keeps popping up as popular. So I'm thinking wtf still and come in to laugh


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Because thus thread keeps popping up as popular. So I'm thinking wtf still and come in to laugh


Dude, you're posting in a wrestling forum....


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Proof it’s a work: CM Punk is officially the No. 1 contender for the championship according to the AEW website.

(Granted, it lists Mox as champ and Wardlow is still TNT champ and the rankings haven’t been updated since August, but that’s long-term storytelling, right?)









Official AEW Rankings as of Wednesday August 31, 2022


Official All Elite Wrestling (AEW) Rankings as of August 31, 2022 for all Men, Women, and Tag Team Divisions.




www.allelitewrestling.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Gonna be a fun 2023, Punk returning to AEW and Vinny Mac returning to WWE.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Too much money for both Punk and AEW to walk away from. The same people who said MJF was done with AEW are the ones saying the same thing about Punk


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just watch that match again last night
> 
> Punk & FTR will at some point cost the Elite something
> 
> ...


It's not a work. They can certainly turn this into a story though. With all this talk about how to have ROH and AEW become big deals together I think it starts with this whole ordeal. CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Samoa Joe, and perhaps Claudio Castagnoli. Pit them against The Young Bucks, Omega and company. Turn Punk heel and have the others turn heel with him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CovidFan said:


> Dude, you're posting in a wrestling forum....


Fact that you're rattled says enough.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Fact that you're rattled says enough.


You're posting in a wrestling forum and you've posted 16,273 times.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CovidFan said:


> You're posting in a wrestling forum and you've posted 16,273 times.


Thanks for the logical reminder


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

It was all a work until Larry the Dog went into business for himself, the fuckin mark.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Pump tried for months to get it settled backstage and Tony Khan refused to do anything. Tony's even Admitted that he knew about the lies being spread around in the press for a while before all out and That he should have done something about it. 

I don't blame punk at all for deciding to take matters into his own hands and air it all out publicly since that was the only way it was going to get settled since Tony Khan was more than happy to ignore it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Punk posted on the gram today - photo of him, dax and cash

just thought i would put it out there


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Punk posted on the gram today - photo of him, dax and cash


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Punk posted on the gram today - photo of him, dax and cash
> 
> just thought i would put it out there


3 people that aren't happy with AEW, more news at 9 Tony!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


>


100% of the people that reply in this thread


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> Well, I don’t think it made anyone a fool to think otherwise. A logical company wouldn’t allow guys to go out and do something like that unless it was gearing toward something. WWE certainly wouldn’t, but neither would TNA or WCW.
> 
> I do think their placement on the show at this point is calculated. They don’t do well in the main event slots — people tune out in droves.


And yet, they lost less viewers from the lead-in than Bryan Danielson and many others have. They also lost less viewers from the end of the opening match to the end of their match when they main evented (80 some thousand difference) compared to the 120k-ish loss in viewers when MJF main evented.

And for a cherry on top, they lost less viewers in that main event segment compared to MJF’s first world title defense, 7k to 22k respectively.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> Proof it’s a work: CM Punk is officially the No. 1 contender for the championship according to the AEW website.
> 
> (Granted, it lists Mox as champ and Wardlow is still TNT champ and the rankings haven’t been updated since August, but that’s long-term storytelling, right?)
> 
> ...


Noticed that the other day lmao, guess the ranking system is no longer a thing, or Khan is just too focused on who the next signee/faction of the week is going to be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Now that Gramps Vince is back, CM Punk is praying to the Elite for forgiveness

but it was a work, so its always been all good


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611380119175663616


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny Omega to CM Punk:

Howwww badly…do you WANNNNNT…to be ALLLLLL Eliiiiite?

It‘s gobblin’ time, Mr Brooks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Kenny Omega to CM Punk:
> 
> Howwww badly…do you WANNNNNT…to be ALLLLLL Eliiiiite?
> 
> View attachment 148314


He should have kept the dark hair and that facial hair, I’d gladly be on the receiving end of this gif


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> He should have kept the dark hair and that facial hair, I’d gladly be on the receiving end of this gif


There are handle bars for your mustache ride. And people thought Wardlow was the one draw for the ladies.

Seriously, if Punk is ready to come back and play ball then the ball is in the Young Bucks court. Orrrrrr....as @LifeInCattleClass said, this was all a worky work work and we got worked into a shoot brother.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Punk is a bigger star than the young bucks could ever dream to me.

If I was Tony, I’d do an angle where Omega turns on the bucks, joins Punk and then the bucks are released


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its gone from a work, to a work-out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611819089961295874


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its gone from a work, to a work-out
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611819089961295874


We need vignettes of Punk working at a Target.

Then Matt and Nick Buck are hired as managers.

Punk stands up for workers rights and tries to organize a union.

Adam Page, however, sides with the Bucks and becomes a union buster.

Then the workers go on strike.

I think I’m onto something here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> We need vignettes of Punk working at a Target.
> 
> Then Matt and Nick Buck are hired as managers.
> 
> ...


He would later be proven to know very specific details about what happened to Hoffa…


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Tonight?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Tonight?


nah - IMO april

ftr has to ‘leave’ and punk still needs to heal

HOB is attacking elite tonight i think


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> We need vignettes of Punk working at a Target.
> 
> Then Matt and Nick Buck are hired as managers.
> 
> ...


Would Punk fight for ice cream bars in the break room?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Would Punk fight for ice cream bars in the break room?


No. He’d cry about them, taking his ball and going home.

Again.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> No. He’d cry about them, taking his ball and going home.
> 
> Again.


Would Punk fight for balls in the break room?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Lorromire said:


> Would Punk fight for ice cream bars in the break room?


He’d bring in Ace Steel to bite people for them.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> He’d bring in Ace Steel to bite people for them.


The Bucks will kick down the door of the good humor truck. Damn their Hulk powers!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine being such a fucking dumb mark for yourself…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> View attachment 149592


i don't get this - is it CM Punk commenting that and dax replying

or is MJF saying that and dax replying

edit> ah, cm punk replying cause MJF put a tape over his name - nevermind


----------

